
Show HN: 2 Cars (Ketchapp) game web version using HTML5 Canvas - harish095
https://hkandala.github.io/2-Cars/
======
harish095
Just felt like sharing the game I developed 4 years back, as a part of my
assignment in the web development course I took at my college.

P.S: Mute yourself to avoid the horrible game sounds :P

